# Monster Hunter: Resident Evil-Regisseur plant Kinofilm zu Capcoms Hit-Reihe



## MichaelBonke (11. September 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Monster Hunter: Resident Evil-Regisseur plant Kinofilm zu Capcoms Hit-Reihe * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Monster Hunter: Resident Evil-Regisseur plant Kinofilm zu Capcoms Hit-Reihe


----------



## Predator2013 (11. September 2012)

ne lass mal stecken...die resident evil filme warn auch alle total sch... und haben mit den Spielen so gut wie nix überein!!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. September 2012)

Monster Hunter ?! Wieso hab ich davon noch nie gehört ?


----------



## springenderBusch (11. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Monster Hunter ?! Wieso hab ich davon noch nie gehört ?


 Soweit ich weiß ausschließlich Nintendokonsolen und halt das PCdingens in Japan.
Stand kurz davor mir für Monster Hunter Tri die Wii zu holen, hab es schließlich gelassen.
Sollte ein gutes Monster Hunter auf der neuen Wii U erscheinen bin ich vielleicht dazu geneigt mir nach 17 Jahren mal eine neue Konsole zu kaufen, vorausgesetzt das ganze Preis-Leistungspaket stimmt. Denn irgendwie reizt mich das Spiel.


----------



## Voij (11. September 2012)

@sauerlandboy79: Das liegt höchstwahrscheinlich daran, dass die japanischen Entwickler ihre Erfolgsaussichten im Westen als relativ schlecht einschätzen.
Deswegen sind bisher nur sehr wenige Spiele der Reihe auch in den USA/in der EU erhältlich.
Der große Nachteil der Serie auf dem westlichen Markt ist, dass es keinen "Über-Modus" gibt. Es gibt keine ultimative Ausrüstung die dich irgendwann unsterblich macht.
Jeder Gegnertyp ist gegen ein bestimmtes Element schwach oder für bestimmte Waffentypen anfälliger als für andere.

Dann kommt noch die gigantische Itemvielfalt hinzu und die Tatsache, dass man halt immer Heiltränke mitnehmen muss. Und auch, dass die Rüstung aus so vielen unterschiedlichen Teilen zusammengesetzt wird, für die man häufig unterschiedliche Körperteile verletzen muss, was wieder bestimmte Waffentypen bevorzugen kann...

Alles in allem ist es halt ein sehr umfangreiches Spiel, bei dem man sich z.B. bei den etwas selteneren Materialien entweder informieren oder lange rumprobieren muss.
(Und dann ist da ja noch die Tatsache, dass die beste Rüstung gegen einen Gegner meist aus seinen eigenen Materialien besteht. Wenn man die erstmal gesammelt hat, braucht man fast nicht mehr gegen diesen Gegner anzutreten.)


Fazit:
- Das Spielprinzip hat einige Aspekte die nicht dem westlichen Standard entsprechen. Man muss die Gegner sehr oft besiegen um an Gegenstände zu kommen, es gibt unheimlich viele unterschiedliche Items die man kombinieren muss und man ist nie ein "Übermensch".
- Die Monster Hunter Reihe ist eher für tragbare Konsolen konzipiert, da die Japaner sehr gerne unterwegs miteinander zocken. Hier im Westen ist dies weit weniger ausgeprägt.
- Fehlende Werbung für die Reihe. Monster Hunter ist halt einfach nicht wirklich im Westen vermarktet worden, hat einen unglaublich geringen Bekanntheitsgrad.

Die Lösung des Ganzen erfordert aber leider Risikobereitschaft, welche sich die meisten Computerspiel-Firmen nicht leisten können.


----------



## Voij (11. September 2012)

springenderBusch schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß ausschließlich Nintendokonsolen und halt das PCdingens in Japan.
> Stand kurz davor mir für Monster Hunter Tri die Wii zu holen, hab es schließlich gelassen.
> Sollte ein gutes Monster Hunter auf der neuen Wii U erscheinen bin ich vielleicht dazu geneigt mir nach 17 Jahren mal eine neue Konsole zu kaufen, vorausgesetzt das ganze Preis-Leistungspaket stimmt. Denn irgendwie reizt mich das Spiel.


Habe mir persönlich Monster Hunter Tri mit Wii und ein paar Mario Spielen geholt gehabt.

Vom reinen Spielzeit-Aspekt hat sich das recht stark gelohnt, da ich mit meinem ersten Charakter, den ich vor ca. einem Jahr zuletzt gespielt habe, knapp 215 ingame-Stunden verbracht habe.
Mein zweiter, den ich jetzt während dem Sommer angefangen habe, liegt inzwischen auch bei 70h. [War mit dem Zweiten auch bisher noch garnicht online.]

Wenn man Spaß an dem Spielprinzip haben kann, dann verbringt man sehr schnell mehrere dutzend Stunden mit dem Zocken und Farmen.

PS: Die Online-Community für Tri ist immernoch sehr stark und besteht, soweit ich das bisher einschätzen konnte, fast ausschließlich aus netten Leuten. Interessanterweise habe ich noch nicht einen einzigen Elitisten(schreibt man das so?) getroffen.


----------



## Enisra (11. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Monster Hunter ?! Wieso hab ich davon noch nie gehört ?


 
das Ding war so mit der Systemseller von der PSP

Hmm, und ja, wenn man sich den Blödsinn von Filmen anschaut, wird der Film warscheinlich so im Mittleren Westen spielen und darum gehen das irgendwelche Teenies es mit einer spontan auftretenden Monsterplage aufnehmen


----------



## TheGenius79III79 (11. September 2012)

Erstmal , Monster Hunter ist Macht ! Geniale Spiele.
Aber ein Film ? Mit welcher Story ?


----------



## legion333 (11. September 2012)

Ich hab MH3 auch gut 2-300 Stunden gezockt, gerad im online mode hats echt Spaß gemacht


----------



## hifumi (11. September 2012)

Wundert doch eigentlich mehr, dass es da noch keinen Anime oder CG Movie aus Japan gibt, so beliebt wie die Reihe dort ist.


----------



## TheGenius79III79 (11. September 2012)

Eine Art Manga gibt es schon ...


----------



## RobinGMS (13. September 2012)

Ein Monster Hunter Film? Von Paul Anderson? In der Hauptrolle Super Milla? Ich weiß nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll. Was hat dieser Mann bloß gegen Capcom?


----------

